# Занятия йогой при сколиозе



## luka (20 Май 2008)

Хочу узнать мнение специалистов и тех, кому небезразлична эта проблема.
Мне 40 лет, сколиоз с детства. В молодости  я его контролировала, а после 2-х родов и переезда в Америку - забросила. Результат - явные ухудшения. Раньше была 1-я степень. Сейчас уже явно 2-я. Плюс кости таза тоже начала скручиваться вправо. Даже в лице наметилась какaя-то ассиметрия.

Недавно открыла для себя йогу в борьбе с моей напастью. Занимаюсь в группе для начинающих, но даже тут чувствую, как растягивается мой позвоночник, расслабляются напряженные мышцы.
Хочу спросить, есть ли у кого-нибудь опыт занятий йогой при сколиозе. Знаю, что есть даже специальные комплексы  йоги Айэнгера для искривленного позвоночника.


----------



## Елена Э (21 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Занятия йогой при сколиозе.*

Здравствуйте, luka!  Я занимаюсь давно йогой при второй степени сколиоза и чувствую себя  ГОРАЗДО лучше.  Ушла  скованность  в  теле,  чувствую себя  человеком. А ведь врачи запрещали :p


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Занятия йогой при сколиозе.*



luka написал(а):


> Хочу спросить есть ли у кого-нибудь опыт занятий йогой при сколиозе.Знаю ,что есть даже специальные комплексы  йоги Айэнгера для искривленного позвоночника



На форуме иная направленность.


----------



## bizza (22 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Занятия йогой при сколиозе.*

На самом деле лучше не стоит этого делать. Статическая перегрузка мышц, которая при йоге не редкое явление может привести к не самым лучшим последствиям.
http://www.m-education.ru/?page_id=60


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Занятия йогой при сколиозе.*



bizza написал(а):


> На самом деле лучше не стоит этого делать. Статическая перегрузка мышц, которая при йоге не редкое явление может привести к не самым лучшим последствиям.


Спорно.
В 40 лет ожидать увеличения и уменьшения сколиоза не приходится. Все колебания в пределах мышечного напряжения. И вот тут йога может оказаться палочкой-выручалочкой. Тренировка мышц без увеличения нагрузок на скелет вполне необходима, особенно, если не вставать на голову месяца через три занятий.


----------



## Мамуля (6 Авг 2009)

*Занятия йогой при сколиозе.*

Йога вредна при сколиозе. Йоготерапевты не понимают механики сколиоза, и большинство даваемых асан вредны.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2009)

Это данные независимого исследования?


----------



## Мамуля (7 Авг 2009)

Официальная медицина не интересуется йогой и не считает её методом лечения. Беспочвенные советы о её полезности являются шарлатанством. Никаких независимых исследований о ее пользе никогда не было проведено. Тем не менее, вредность йоги и возможные негативные последствия для спины широко обсуждаются практиками.


----------



## АлексКО (7 Авг 2009)

Мамуля, Вы знаете лучше врачей?


----------



## Лин (7 Авг 2009)

Здравствуйте, luka! Йога не повредит позвоночнику, если выполнять асаны правильно под руководством грамотного инструктора. У меня тоже сколиоз и ещё куча проблем с позвоночником было... (уже в прошлом ), пока я не начала заниматься йогой. Йога помогла мне избавиться от мышечно-тонических синдромов (правда не без помощи мануальных терапевтов, но это только сначала), которые у меня раньше случались с завидной регулярностью. Важно, чтобы в группе, где Вы занимаетесь, было не больше 10 человек, тогда инструктор каждому сможет уделить внимание и поправить при необходимости. Будет полезно, если Вы возьмете хотя бы несколько индивидуальных занятий, конечно, это дорого, но зато эффективно для последующей практики. И еще! О проблемах со здоровьем, в частности с позвоночником, нужно сообщать инструктору до занятий, а не после.Дерзайте! Удачи!

P.S. Метод Айенгара - оптимальный для тех, у кого проблемы с позвоночником. Это постепенное, мягкое вхождение в практику! Сразу стойку на голове делать Вас точно не заставят


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2009)

Исчерпывающий ответ.
Можно все, если разумно.


----------



## Мамуля (8 Авг 2009)

АлексКО, а Вы считаете, что диплом врача дает какие-то тайные знания? Официальных исследований о пользе йоги НЕТ, есть публикации о вреде скручиваний и наклонов, из которых состоят асаны, все остальное - реклама. И врачам, дающим непроверенные советы-домыслы, должно быть стыдно.

Добавлено через 3 минуты
Лин, увы, прогресия сколиоза и боли - это разные вещи. У некоторых сколиоз вызывает боли, у некоторых - нет. Уменьшение болей и уменьшение дуги сколиоза - это разные вещи. Занятие йогой может спровоцировать увеличение дуги и без усиления болей. Об этом подробно писала Шрот.


----------



## nuwa (8 Авг 2009)

Мамуля написал(а):


> АлексКО, а Вы считаете, что диплом врача дает какие-то тайные знания?.......
> Занятие йогой может спровоцировать увеличение дуги и без усиления болей. Об этом подробно писала Шрот.



Не совсем поняла... Судя по Вашим словам, Катарина Шрот - обладает тайными знаниями, т.к. ей можно верить, следовательно, у неё нет диплома врача...
НО! Данные о ней говорят обратное - она дипломированный врач-физиотерапевт (не невролог, не ортопед-травматолог, не нейрохирург, но не важно), а следовательно, она не обладала никакими тайными знаниями и как следствие, методы и взгляды на лечение сколиоза, впрочем, как и другие заболевания позвоночника совершенно равноправны с взглядами и методами лечения абсолютно всех специалистов, кто высказывает здесь своё мнение...

Вот удивительно, занятие в кружке авиамоделирования и школы ДОСААФ никому и повода не даст заняться самолётостроением, хотя на овладение этой профессией тратят 5 лет жизни.  

У нас же, прочитав статьи в интернете, и посмотрев несколько передач по телевидению, многие считают возможным рассуждать о методах и способах лечения, хотя только по минимальным расчётам получение узкой специализации в медицине занимает 8 лет и далее вся жизнь!!!

Давайте, всё-таки, оставим кесарю-кесарево, а слесарю - слесарево...


----------



## Мамуля (8 Авг 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Катарина Шрот - обладает тайными знаниями, т.к. ей можно верить, следовательно, у неё нет диплома врача...



Вы неправы, я этого НИГДЕ не писала. Пожалуйста, не надо передергивать и сваливать Ваши нелепые домыслы на меня.



> НО! Данные о ней говорят обратное - она дипломированный врач-физиотерапевт (не невролог, не ортопед-травматолог, не нейрохирург, но не важно), а следовательно, она не обладала никакими тайными знаниями и как следствие, методы и взгляды на лечение сколиоза, впрочем, как и другие заболевания позвоночника совершенно равноправны с взглядами и методами лечения абсолютно всех специалистов, кто высказывает здесь своё мнение...



У Вас верная информация о её образовании. С той разницей, что у клиники 80 лет опыта успешной работы и масса *задокументированных случаев коррекции.*



> Вот удивительно, занятие в кружке авиамоделирования и школы ДОСОАФ никому и повода не даст заняться самолётостроением, хотя на овладение этой профессией тратят 5 лет жизни.  У нас же, прочитав статьи в интернете, и посмотрев несколько передач по телевидению, многие считают возможным рассуждать о методах и способах лечения, хотя только по минимальным расчётам получение узкой специализации в медицине занимает 8 лет и далее вся жизнь!!! Давайте, всё-таки, оставим кесарю-кесарево, а слесарю - слесарево...



Можно сидеть на одном месте хоть 5 лет, хоть 50. Если знаний нет, то их нет. Если результата лечения сколиоза у ортопедов советского образования нет, то его нет. А меня, как пациента, интересует результат, а не количество лет, которые советчики где-то просиживали. Ваше трясение дипломом как раз говорит о том, что больше сказать нечего. Ссылок на научные исследования о пользе йоги у Вас НЕТ, и диплом не дает Вам права давать вредные советы, да еще и затыкать рот, когда кто-то об этом говорит.

Добавлено через 6 минут


nuwa написал(а):


> Катарина Шрот - обладает тайными знаниями, т.к. ей можно верить, следовательно, у неё нет диплома врача...



Катарина Шрот умерла. Она обладала знаниями о механике сколиоза, но не делала из этого тайны, а, наоборот, публиковала их где могла. Ее дочь написала книгу с изложением принципов лечения. Эта информация доступна для широкой публики. Тот факт, что ни врачи, ни "терапевты йоги" этими знаниями не обладают, говорит о них только с негативной стороны.

Тот факт, что у нее были знания о механике сколиоза, никаким образом не ведет к тому, что у нее не было диплома врача. Оставьте свою убогую логику при себе, пожалуйста, не надо ее перевешивать на меня.


----------



## nuwa (9 Авг 2009)

- Будьте так любезны, ведите беседы в корректной форме, без грубостей и хамства (не нарушайте правил форума), что, хочу Вам заметить, ни один из беседующих с Вами в этой теме себе не позволял. 

- Дипломами, насколько я помню, никто не потрясал.

- Вредных советов Вы от меня не слышали. Я даже не высказывала своё отношение к йоге. Равно, как и к методу Катарины Шрот. Не за, не против. Речь шла не о йоге, а о стиле Вашего общения и пренебрежении к людям, в "дом" которых Вы пришли.

- Тема находится в разделе *Разное*, в подразделе *Делимся опытом, мнениями, советами*, где каждый имеет право высказать своё мнение, будьте толерантны к чужому опыту. В подобных разделах принята форма изложения своих взглядов "по моему мнению", ИМХО, IMHO (кому как удобно). 

Кстати, советская медицинская школа - не самая худшая в мире, подтверждение тому, большое число наших соотечественников, живущих далеко за пределами нашей страны, приходящих на данный форум за советом, даже заочным, к тем самым представителям советской медицинской школы, великолепным специалистам, врачам и людям, консультирующим на этом форуме и реально помогающих людям выкарабкаться из своих проблем со здоровьем.


----------



## АлексКО (9 Авг 2009)

Интересно, а что скажет по этому пводу доктор Ступин :p


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2009)

> Важно, чтобы в группе, где Вы занимаетесь, было не больше 10 человек, тогда инструктор каждому сможет уделить внимание и поправить при необходимости. Будет полезно, если Вы возьмете хотя бы несколько индивидуальных занятий



Разумно, можно всё!aiwan


----------



## Мамуля (9 Авг 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> - Будьте так любезны, ведите беседы в корректной форме, без грубостей и хамства (не нарушайте правил форума), что, хочу Вам заметить, ни один из беседующих с Вами в этой теме себе не позволял.



Я не знаю как администратор может требовать выполнения првил, которые нарушвет сам. Помилуйте, nuwa, вот это "Катарина Шрот - обладает тайными знаниями, т.к. ей можно верить, следовательно, у неё нет диплома врача" - это что было с Вашей стороны? 



> - Дипломами, насколько я помню, никто не потрясал.



Чем мне нравится интернет, так это тем, что всегда можно найти кто что сказал (написал), если сам или модератор не потер. Я Вам, позвольте, напомню:



> Вот удивительно, занятие в кружке авиамоделирования и школы ДОСААФ никому и повода не даст заняться самолётостроением, хотя на овладение этой профессией тратят 5 лет жизни.
> 
> У нас же, прочитав статьи в интернете, и посмотрев несколько передач по телевидению, многие считают возможным рассуждать о методах и способах лечения, хотя только по минимальным расчётам получение узкой специализации в медицине занимает 8 лет и далее вся жизнь!!!





> - Вредных советов Вы от меня не слышали. Я даже не высказывала своё отношение к йоге. Равно, как и к методу Катарины Шрот. Не за, не против. Речь шла не о йоге, а о стиле Вашего общения и пренебрежении к людям, в "дом" которых Вы пришли.



От Вас - нет, от доктора Ступина - да. Я веду речь о йоге. Посмотрите мои первые сообщения на предыдущей странице. Я оставила информативное, короткое эмоционально нейтральное сообщение. На меня накинулись, что доктору Ступину лучше знать только потому, что он доктор. При этом источник своей информации о механике сколиоза и йоге он не раскрывает.



> Кстати, советская медицинская школа - не самая худшая в мире, подтверждение тому, большое число наших соотечественников, живущих далеко за пределами нашей страны, приходящих на данный форум за советом, даже заочным, к тем самым представителям советской медицинской школы, великолепным специалистам, врачам и людям, консультирующим на этом форуме и реально помогающих людям выкарабкаться из своих проблем со здоровьем.



Я, простите, не понимаю причем здесь советы нашим соотечественникам по неизвестным вопросам. Давайте обсуждать советы, которые даются конкретно в этой теме конкретно по сколиозу. Пожалуйста, не надо давить ни на меня ни на кого-то ещё авторитетами или дипломами. Доктор Ступин не несет никакой ответственности за свои советы здесь, ни материальной, ни административной (это просто констатация факта). Давайте обсуждать конкретную информацию. 

Я повторяю ещё раз - есть клиника Шрот, которая имеет опыт задокументированый коррекции сколиоза. Не снятия болей, а именно коррекции дуги. Методика этой школы запрещает выполнять все скручивания, боковые наклоны и наклоны вперед-назад. Это основная масса асан в йоге. В открытом доступе с некоторыми снимками из книги Шрот можно ознакомиться здесь http://healthy-back.livejournal.com/42632.html, полностью нужно только покупать. На этом форуме настойчиво дается информация: "заниматься можно всем". При этом *нигде и никогда* не было предоставлено *никакой* информации об эффективности йоги при коррекции дуги. То есть, прямо даются вредные советы.

Я сама пациентка, я все детство провела в специнтернате, занималась ЛФК и плаванием, итог - операция. У меня растет дочь, у нее есть подруги, йога - это модное увлечение, и мне не все равно что в ними будет, я слишком хорошо знаю что это за болезнь. Сейчас я вижу, что на ЛФК нам давалось много вредных упражнений, точно так же, как сейчас даются на занятиях йоги те же скручивания и наклоны, т. е. никакой коррекции не могло быть не потому что я плохо занималась, а потому что они вредны по своей природе. И *никто* у нас в интернате не уменьшил сколиоз, несмотря на все лечение (это в вопросу эффективности советской ортопедии).


----------



## Лин (9 Авг 2009)

Скручивание и наклоны – далеко не основные асаны йоги. Хотя, конечно, скручивание нужно делать очень аккуратно или вообще не делать, если оно вызывает боль. Кроме того, все асаны имеют несколько категорий сложности, и если что-то не подходит, можно сделать другой вариант асаны, более простой. Хороший инструктор - подходит к каждому индивидуально!  И совсем не обязательно, что йога исправит сколиоз, никто этого не обещает, но  мышцы спины укрепит точно. А это важно при сколиозе, да и не только!!! А если ничем не заниматься и вести малоподвижный образ жизни – вряд ли будет польза для позвоночника, даже здорового! Просто все нужно делать без фанатизма!


----------



## nuwa (9 Авг 2009)

Мамуля написал(а):


> Я не знаю как администратор может требовать выполнения првил, которые нарушвет сам. Помилуйте, nuwa, вот это "Катарина Шрот - обладает тайными знаниями, т.к. ей можно верить, следовательно, у неё нет диплома врача" - это что было с Вашей стороны?


Если уж цитируете, то цитируйте полно.
Не совсем поняла... Простите, но ни хамства, ни грубости там нет, а есть рассуждение на тему Вашей фразы об "отсутствии тайных знаний у врачей".


> Чем мне нравится интернет, так это тем, что всегда можно найти кто что сказал (написал), если сам или модератор не потер. Я Вам, позвольте, напомню:


Это не потрясание дипломом, а описание непростого процесса получения знаний и опыта длиною в жизнь, который, как Вы сами изволили отметить не всегда даёт блестящий результат. 
И разговор о том, что чтение статей и книг в инете по медицине не возможно заменить профессиональными знаниями и утверждать или отрицать что-либо.


> От Вас - нет, от доктора Ступина - да. Я веду речь о йоге. Посмотрите мои первые сообщения на предыдущей странице. Я оставила информативное, короткое эмоционально нейтральное сообщение. На меня накинулись, что доктору Ступину лучше знать только потому, что он доктор.


Вот и у меня к Вам просьба, прочтите тему сначала только "эмоционально нейтрально" и Вы увидите, что нет ни одного наскока или грубости в Ваш адрес... Все имеют право высказать своё мнение, которое, извините, но вполне может отличаться от Вашего.
А положительные результаты в практике доктора Ступина, в том числе и среди моих знакомых, дают мне веру в его слова и действия, как высококлассного и опытного диагноста и специалиста.
Кстати, меня трудно заподозрить в необъективности, так как мы с доктором представители разных работодателей, если можно так выразится... 


> Давайте обсуждать советы, которые даются конкретно в этой теме конкретно по сколиозу. Пожалуйста, не надо давить ни на меня ни на кого-то ещё авторитетами или дипломами. Доктор Ступин не несет никакой ответственности за свои советы здесь, ни материальной, ни административной (это просто констатация факта). Давайте обсуждать конкретную информацию.


"Можно все, если разумно" - это фраза доктора Ступина из этой темы.
"Йога для Вас под вопросом" - это фраза доктора из другой темы, касающаяся совершенно другого заболевания https://www.medhouse.ru/single/41579-post14.html , которая говорит только об одном - о дифференцированном, разумном подходе доктора к этому вопросу, исходя из его профессионального опыта. 



> Я сама пациентка, я все детство провела в специнтернате, занималась ЛФК и плаванием, итог - операция....И *никто* у нас в интернате не уменьшил сколиоз, несмотря на все лечение (это в вопросу эффективности советской ортопедии)


Я могу Вам только искренне посочувствовать, но Ваш отрицательный опыт не должен проецироваться на всех специалистов в этой области.

И давайте прекратим прения, а дадим возможность людям высказываться по существу темы. Только категорично утверждать что-либо только основываясь на прочитанном - не стоит. Либо уж пишите, по словам такого-то ....


----------



## Мамуля (10 Авг 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> И разговор о том, что чтение статей и книг в инете по медицине не возможно заменить профессиональными знаниями и утверждать или отрицать что-либо.



Чем Вас не устраивает Интернет? Это прекрасный источник информации. При том есть возможность получать информацию из зарубежных источников, есть возможность проверять всю информацию. Этой информации *нет* у отечественных врачей. Вы сами сказали, что информацией о гимнастике и противопоказаниям при сколиозе не владеете. Какая ценность диплома именно при обсуждении этого вопроса? Вы требуете *веры к Вашим знаниям*. Это религия, а не наука и не медицина. 



> А положительные результаты в практике доктора Ступина, в том числе и среди моих знакомых, дают мне веру в его слова и действия, как высококлассного и опытного диагноста и специалиста.



Какие положительные результаты? Коррекции сколиоза? Это что-то из ряда вон, научное открытие. Где можно ознакомиться? Извините, у Вас есть знакомые и вера к нему, у меня - нет. Давайте смотреть на факты. Безэмоционально.



> Кстати, меня трудно заподозрить в необъективности, так как мы с доктором представители разных работодателей, если можно так выразится...



Я вообще не имею здесь работодателя, меня-то уж в необъективности еще труднее заподозрить. И профессиональная честь меня тоже не волнует. Меня волнуют факты. Я представила ссылку, да моей стороне 80-летний опыт клиники. Что у вас, я так еще ничего и не увидела?



> Только категорично утверждать что-либо только основываясь на прочитанном - не стоит.



Как это не стоит? А основываясь на чем же можно утверждать? На наши кошельки и так полно шарлатанов.



> Либо уж пишите, по словам такого-то ....



Я могу повторить: по словам Кристы Леннерт-Шрот, дочери Катарины Шрот, основательницы немецкой клиники лечения сколиоза физическими упражнениями (клинике 80 лет), *скручивания и все наклоны туловища противопоказаны при сколиозе.* Противопоказаны - это значит, их выполнять нельзя. Вообще. Ни маленько, ни в меру, никак. Т.к. большинство упражнений йоги состоят именно из скручиваний и наклонов, то она вредна.


----------



## nuwa (10 Авг 2009)

Мамуля написал(а):


> Вы сами сказали, что информацией о гимнастике и противопоказаниям при сколиозе не владеете..... Вы требуете *веры к Вашим знаниям*. Это религия, а не наука и не медицина.


"Вы" написанное с прописной буквы предполагает, видимо, обращение лично ко мне?...... 
Просмотрела тему, так и не нашла, где я говорила о своих знаниях или их отсутствие, тем паче *требовала* веры к ним... 


> Как это не стоит? А основываясь на чем же можно утверждать?


Основываясь на личном многолетнем опыте.


> На наши кошельки и так полно шарлатанов


А это Вы к чему? На Ваш кошелёк на форуме никто не посягает.

Повторюсь, личные неудачи и проблемы со здоровьем не дают Вам право оскорблять малознакомых Вам людей и врачей... 

Так и осталось загадкой смысл Вашего прихода на форум, при таком негативном отношении к советской/российской медицине...

Очень жаль, что Вы не услышали предупреждения о корректной форме ведения диалога на форуме, без оскорблений, перехода на личности и прекращении перепалки. Вы так и не услышали, что в разделе *Разное*, в подразделе *Делимся опытом, мнениями, советами* имеет право абсолютно любое мнение и личный опыт, а там уж Ваше право следовать ему или нет. 

Если бы речь шла о созданной Вами теме, посвящённой заболеванию, которым Вы страдаете, то рекомендации и советы врачей давались бы исключительно из Вашего конкретного случая, исходя из описаний Вашего самочувствия и данных обследований.

Объяснить Вам эти прописные истины, видимо, не составляет никакой возможности, а жаль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Авг 2009)

*Для мамули, про сколиоз*

Вы пропустили ключевое слово в первом сообщении автора темы.
Автору уже 40 лет и его сколиоз УЖЕ сформирован.
И вся борьба направлена уже на другое - на то, чтобы позже и меньше болело.


----------



## Мамуля (12 Авг 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Основываясь на личном многолетнем опыте.



Личный опыт - это где попало и как попало собранная статистика. Основываться надо на полноценных исследованиях или хотя бы неких задокументированных свидетельствах. Пользование сарафанным радио о том, что кому-то что-то где-то показалось для людей с высшим медицинским образованием выглядит очень странно.



> Вы так и не услышали, что в разделе Разное, в подразделе Делимся опытом, мнениями, советами имеет право абсолютно любое мнение и личный опыт



А Вы не услышали моего предложения оперировать фактами, а не легендами, и не давить на авторитеты, высшее медицинское образование и "личный опыт", который ничем не подтвержден. Я объясняю, что "уменьшение болей" и "лечение сколиоза" - это разные вещи, и называть одно другим нельзя. 



> Так и осталось загадкой смысл Вашего прихода на форум, при таком негативном отношении к советской/российской медицине



Я лично пострадала от советской/российской медицины. И я снова увидела, что та же медицина дает вредные советы. И зашла поделиться информацией и личным опытом. Не с Вами, конечно, Вам-то все равно, это понятно, а с другими читателями.

Добавлено через 54 секунды


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Автору уже 40 лет и его сколиоз УЖЕ сформирован.
> И вся борьба направлена уже на другое - на то, чтобы позже и меньше болело.



Сколиоз может прогрессировать в любом возрасте.


----------



## nuwa (12 Авг 2009)

Мамуля написал(а):


> И зашла поделиться информацией и личным опытом. Не с Вами, конечно, Вам-то все равно, это понятно, а с другими читателями.


Меня попросил вновь открыть эту тему доктор Ступин, чтобы дать Вам возможность высказаться. Как и думала, зря я это сделала, так как страсть к выяснению отношений у Вас больше, чем желание делиться собственным опытом.
 И опять, Вы не слышите и откзываетесь понимать ЧТО Вам говорят. Постоянно передёргивая фразы. Вы уже решили всё даже за тех людей и врачей, кого не знаете лично - кому до чего есть дело, у кого какие цели и задачи, какие знания, какой опыт и кто какой специалист...

Вы до сих пор упорно считаете призыв к корректности и осторожности в даче оценок личностям, давлением авторитетами и потрясанием дипломами. При этом, ни от меня, ни от доктора Ступина, Вы ничего отрицательного в адрес методики Катарины Шрот не услышали... В отличие от Вас, человека совершенно не знакомого с методами того же доктора Ступина, но уже приклеевшей ему кучу ярлыков. 
Вы не можете отрицать, что Вам дали полную возможность рассказать об этой методике Шрот тем, с кем Вы хотели поделиться своей информацией.
Но, судя по всему, выяснение отношений Вам дороже.

Поэтому повторюсь, если диалог будет прододолжаться в такой же напряжённой и агрессивной манере, с переходом на личности и не по существу вопроса, я сделаю то, что должна была ещё несколько дней назад, основываясь на правилах форума - тема будет закрыта, а Вы, как пользователь, систематически нарушающий правила, заблокированы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2009)

> Сколиоз может прогрессировать в любом возрасте.


Это тоже есть в книге про бабушку Шрот?


----------



## Ell (13 Авг 2009)

Значит так.
Идем в клинику Бобыря, например, и продолжаем вести очную дискуссию со специалистами.
Им же можно попытаться рассказать о "как попало собранной статистике", о Шрот, о "прогрессировании сколиоза в любом возрасте".

И не стоит забывать о том, что любая методика имеет смысл лишь в одном случае - вера в успех.

Данная тема закрыта.
Говорить больше не о чем.

Пользователь заблокирован. Не вижу смысла переноса на данный форум сообщений с форума http://yoga-forum.ru/showthread.php?t=591


----------

